# string aus "wirren" textdatei auslesen



## dm-batcher (18. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Datei, die ich zwar im Texteditor öffnen kann, jedoch zeigt mir der Texteditor ziemlich wirre zeichen an. Ein Beispiel:

T   |   æ
  û  b      ÒA ðÒAæ
     L               ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ\   1 8 . 0 9 . 0 7 '   '      '   '      '   '   %        €%               ÿÿÿ                             %      
€%                   T   |   D  &  «  |      ÒA ðÒAD  &     L               ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ\   G D A

Ich versuche jetzt mit einer Batch datei das Datum (hier 18.09.07) auszulesen. Aber irgendwie müssen die komischen Zeichen beim suchen störende sein.
Meine Batch sieht folgendermaßen aus:

:start
If exist G:\01092120.3 goto kopieren
del G:\Fixtermin\fixfix.txt
del G:\Fixtermin\fix.txt
echo ************************
echo keine Datei vorhanden 
echo ************************
ping /n 3 localhost >nul 
goto start

:kopieren
copy G:\01092120.3 G:\Fixtermin\01092120.txt /Y
FOR /F "tokens=1-3 delims=\" %%i IN (G:\Fixtermin\01092120.txt) DO set a=%%a&set b=%%b&set c=%%c&set
echo %b%.>>G:\Fixtermin\fix.txt
FOR /F "tokens=1-3 delims=." %%a IN (G:\Fixtermin\fix.txt) DO set fixtag=%%a&set fixmonat=%%b
echo %fixtag%.%fixmonat%>>G:\Fixtermin\fixfix.txt


Als Ergebnis in der Datei fix.txt erscheint folgendes:
ECHO ist eingeschaltet (ON).
Kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen. Kenn mich mit den Befehlen nicht so gut aus. 
Das Endergebnis in der Datei fixfix.txt soll so aussehen:
1 8 . 0 9.
HILFE!!

Grüße,
Markus


----------

